# New GSG Video Demonstrates Magnetic Mighty Hoop



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A recently released video from GSG shows the Mighty Hoop alternative to traditional embroidery hooping in action. You’ll see how this new take on hoops streamlines production by using magnetic force to quickly and easily prepare a smooth sewing area regardless of product thickness/layers and design. 

In-house embroidery expert Liz Beavers demonstrates how the system makes hooping less cumbersome and frustrating on challenging products like Carhartt® jackets and zippered backpacks. Advantages such as fast, simple adjustments; the need for minimal pressure; reduced risk of hoop marks; and easy removal and storage are highlighted.

Visit GSG Mighty Hoop - YouTube to find out how Mighty Hoop can make hooping less labor-intensive and more profitable.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

